# Форум для размышляющих > Другое >  Причина суицида?

## Люси

Причина ис за чего ты решыл(а) покончить жизню суицидом?

----------


## Sunset

> Причина ис за чего ты решыл(а) покончить жизню суицидом?


 Так начни со своей) если такая имеется...

----------


## Сломанная жизнь

Для этого есть раздел моя проблема

----------

